# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Τροφοδοτικών >  >  Εργαστηριακό τροφοδοτικό 0-30v 3A

## GR_KYROS

Το αξιόλογο τροφοδοτικό εργαστηρίου με μερικές μετατροπές / προσθήκες
Οι μετατροπές το καθιστούν αξιόπιστο σε συνεχή λειτουργία 

DSC01628.jpg

schem.gif

Εδώ παρουσιάζετε η κλασική κατασκευή, με αρκετά προβλήματα σε συνεχή λειτουργία….
http://electronics-lab.com/projects/power/001/

----------

billisj (04-02-15), 

elektronio (18-01-15), 

sakisr (18-01-15), 

thanasis 1 (18-01-15), 

thanospr (07-02-15)

----------


## finos

ορεος 
 :Wink:

----------


## sakisr

> ορεος



Ωραίος! :Wink:  Μπραβο Κυρο και καλη κατασκευαστικη χρονια!

----------


## Amperorios

Καλησπερα Kyro.
Ομορφη η κατασκευη σου.Χρειαζωμαι ενα τροφοδοτικο για διαφορες δουλιτσες και ειναι ενδιαφερον το project σου.
Ηθελα να ρωτησω αν γινεται σε αυτο το κυκλωμα να γινει 5 αμπερ ισως με την προσθηκη ακομα ενος 2Ν3772 και μεγαλυτερου η ιδιου μετασχηματιστη.
Επισης μπορεις να μου πεις τα στοιχεια του τοροϊδη που χρησιμοποιησες ? 
Ευχαριστω

----------


## GR_KYROS

Στην ουσία είναι 5-6Α εάν βάλεις ανάλογο μετασχηματιστή και μια ακόμα αντίσταση ρεύματος παράλληλα 

Αλλά όπως είπα το ζητούμενο είναι να δουλεύει για αρκετό χρόνο χωρείς πρόβλημα με φορτίο ας πούμε 5v 3A

----------


## SeAfasia

> Στην ουσία είναι 5-6Α εάν βάλεις ανάλογο μετασχηματιστή και μια ακόμα αντίσταση ρεύματος παράλληλα 
> 
> Αλλά όπως είπα το ζητούμενο είναι να δουλεύει για αρκετό χρόνο χωρείς πρόβλημα με φορτίο ας πούμε 5v 3A



σε ευχαριστώ για τη παρουσίαση-μετατροπή του εν λόγω power supply,με πήγες πολλά χρόνια πριν....
το μπαζεράκι είναι όλα τα λεφτά,τι μουσική παίζει; :Thumbup:

----------


## thanospr

Εχω φτιαξει κι εγω το κυκλωμα με καποιες αλλαγες(2 power transistor μεγαλυτερο πυκνωτη dc στους τελεστικους).Και σ αυτο που εχεις κανει αλλαγη ο μ/τ 3Α δεν ειναι;Και κατι τελευταιο.Το τριμμερ 22Κ το εχεις βαλει για να εχεις μεγιστο 3 Α οταν εχεις το Π2 τερμα δεξια σωστα;

----------


## GR_KYROS

σωστά Θανάση

----------


## thanospr

Σ ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια και το σχεδιο σου.Στο δικο μου στην αρχη ειχα βαλει 1 τρανζιστορ και το εκαψε. Επισης εκαψε και την ασφαλεια που ειχα βαλει στην εισοδο.Λογικο δεν ηταν αυτο αφου το τρανζιστορ βραχυκυκλωθηκε και δεν μπορουσε να περιορισει το ρευμα;

----------


## Apostolh

Καλημέρα αναμεσά στα τρανζίστορ ισχυώς εχεις βάλει αντίστασης 0.15Ω στα 5W?

----------


## thodoris1975

Καλησπέρα σας , συγχαρητήρια για την κατασκευή σου Βαγγέλη, η βαλίτσα είναι υπεροχή και καλοφτιαγμένη.
Η συγκεκριμένη  δίοδος στο τέλος του κυκλώματος 1Ν6285Α είναι απαραίτητο να μπει η συγκεκριμένη ; Αν Βάλω άλλη δίοδο P600M θα  έxω πρόβλημα, από την μανά του έχω 4001 μιας και έχω αγοράσει το κιτ και του κανό τροποποίηση.

----------


## Apostolh

Καλημέρα και συγχαρητήρια για την κατασκευή σου μου αρέσει και προσπαθώ να κανω την ιδια αν θες μπορείς να μου δόσεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες προσπαθώ να φταίξω το ιδιό και με το pcd δεν το κατάφερα και τόσο αν θες μπορείς να μου δόσεις αυτό που χρησιμοποίησες και στον πυκνωτή τον 10000uf 50v αν βαλω ένα θα εχώ πρόβλημα ή πρέπει να βάλω 2 όπως εχεις και ΕΣΥ στην κατασκευή σου!
Και συγνώμη για της ερωτήσεις αλλά νεως είμαι στα ηλεκτρονικά και προσπαθώ να μαθω και θα το χρειαστώ ένα τροφοδοτικο που να μην εχει πρόβλημα στο συνεχες ρεύμα για πολύ ωρα!

----------


## Apostolh

Καλησπέρα φιλέ μου θα με βοειθησεις ή αδικα αγόρασα τα εξαρτήματα!

----------


## GR_KYROS

Παιδιά πλακέτα έφτιαξα την κλασική και αυτοσχεδίασα τις αλλαγές
http://www.electronics-lab.com/wp-co...5/03/pcb10.gif

και ναι έχω αντιστάσεις 0.15Ω στα 5W στους εκπομπούς (τις παρέλειψα στο σχέδιο)
η δίοδος 1N6285A μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί με κλασική 1N4006

αλλά μου έκανε κάποια στιγμή θέμα η δίοδος στην  βάση του BD139 η IN4148 και την αντικατέστησα με ποιο ισχυρή τύπου 1N4004

Αποστόλη ο 10000uf που έχεις είναι οκ  με το pcb δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω , εάν κατάφερες να φτιάξεις το κλασικό , απλά συνέχισε μοντάρισμα της standard έκδοσης
http://www.electronics-lab.com/proje...rol-0-002-3-a/

γενικά αυτό το σχέδιο είναι καλό αλλά έχει θέματα στη υλοποίηση , θέλει σχετική ακρίβεια στα εξαρτήματα, τα ic του εμπορίου έχουν θέματα, και γενικά για άτομα με μικρή εμπειρία δεν το συνιστώ.
Αντίθετα και εγώ εάν το ξανά έφτιαχνα θα ξεκινούσα με αυτό
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016...b8d109f4&tpp=1
και θα ενίσχυα κάποια από τα εξαρτήματα

----------


## GR_KYROS

επίσης και ο τύπος εδώ δίνει μια ενισχυμένη εκδοχή του ίδιου σχεδίου με ανάλογο τυπωμένο http://diyfan.blogspot.gr/2013/03/ad...-take-two.html

----------


## Apostolh

> Παιδιά πλακέτα έφτιαξα την κλασική και αυτοσχεδίασα τις αλλαγές
> http://www.electronics-lab.com/wp-co...5/03/pcb10.gif
> 
> και ναι έχω αντιστάσεις 0.15Ω στα 5W στους εκπομπούς (τις παρέλειψα στο σχέδιο)
> η δίοδος 1N6285A μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί με κλασική 1N4006
> 
> αλλά μου έκανε κάποια στιγμή θέμα η δίοδος στην  βάση του BD139 η IN4148 και την αντικατέστησα με ποιο ισχυρή τύπου 1N4004
> 
> Αποστόλη ο 10000uf που έχεις είναι οκ  με το pcb δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω , εάν κατάφερες να φτιάξεις το κλασικό , απλά συνέχισε μοντάρισμα της standard έκδοσης
> ...



Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου με καλύπτεις πλήρως και με το pcb θα το κάνω μόνος μου να μάθω και κάτι και συγνώμη για την ταλεπωρια

----------


## Apostolh

Και μία μικρή ερώτηση το Buzzer που έχεις στο κύκλωμα τι ακριβώς κάνει?

----------


## GR_KYROS

Είναι ηχητική ειδοποίηση για υπερένταση, εκτός από το standard led

----------


## SV1EDG

http://www.electronics-lab.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/pcb10.gif 

Μήπως έχουμε και την τοποθέτηση των υλικών στην παραπάνω πλακέτα, Bαγγέλη?


PS: Ακυρο την βρήκα.

----------


## Apostolh

Καλημέρα σήμερα κάθος έφτιαχνα το σχέδιο από την αρχή έχω μία ερώτηση το trimmer το 100κ το ένα ποδαράκι του πάει στο TL081 στο 6 και το άλλο που πάει στο 4?

----------


## GR_KYROS

5 και 1 pin

----------


## Apostolh

> 5 και 1 pin



Θα το βάλω στο πιν 5 και 1 στο ολοκληρωμένο?

----------


## GR_KYROS

ναι  :Smile:

----------


## Apostolh

Power supply 0-30V 3A.jpg σήμερα το πρωί το τελειωσα αν έχω κάπου καθώς θα ήθελα γνώμες!

----------


## GR_KYROS

Ξανά δες το εκτός από αυτό που βρήκα ίσως έχει και άλλα λάθη (πρέπει να φύγω)

psu.jpg

----------


## Apostolh

> Ξανά δες το εκτός από αυτό που βρήκα ίσως έχει και άλλα λάθη (πρέπει να φύγω)
> 
> psu.jpg



Σε ευχαριστώ που το είδες γιατί δεν θα το έβλεπα θα ήθελα να το δει οποίος θέλει να δε ή αν έχω άλλο λάθος εγώ δεν βλέπω άλλο λάθος!

----------


## GR_KYROS

Έλα ρε Αποστόλη ξανά δες το από κάτι τέτοια θα μάθεις :Smile: 

γγγγγ.png

----------


## GR_KYROS

Αποστόλη και αυτό

lathos.png

Οτιδήποτε άλλο θα το βρεις εσύ  :Rolleyes:

----------


## GR_KYROS

Τι να σε κάνω έχε χάρη που είσαι σε ωραία πόλη, και έχω κάνει εκεί 1 χρόνο :Smile:

----------


## Apostolh

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για όλα βαγγελη, ναι είναι πάρα πολύ καλά στα χάνια!
Να φανταστεις ότι είναι το πρώτο μου σχέδιο που σχεδιάζω στο πρόγραμμα με μικρό λαθάκια!

----------


## TSG

Το PCB των Κινέζων σε αρχείο Sprint Layout 6 για εκτύπωση , μετατροπές/αναβαθμίσεις.
Αν δεν έχουμε το Sprint Layout 6  κατεβάζουμε το viewer . 
http://www.abacom-online.de/updates/...t60_Viewer.exe 
Ολο το kit στα 6.5 €   http://www.ebay.com/itm/252518424203...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT 



SMPSU_JOINED.jpg




SMPSU.ZIP

----------

gep58 (30-10-16), 

spirakos (29-10-16), 

SV1EDG (29-10-16)

----------


## SV1EDG

Και για όσους χρειάζονται και οδηγίες:

img.banggood.com/file/products/20141217031045SKU179821.doc

----------

spirakos (29-10-16)

----------


## spirakos

Εβαλα ενα ακομα τρανζιστορ ισχυος και φουσκωσα ελαφρως/βαρεως τις πιστες εξοδου

----------

SV1EDG (30-10-16)

----------


## DiViDi

Το 7824 που τροφοδοτει το fan μπορει να αντικατασταθει με 7812 ωστε να μπει 12βολτο ανεμιστηρακι ?

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## spirakos

> Το 7824 που τροφοδοτει το fan μπορει να αντικατασταθει με 7812 ωστε να μπει 12βολτο ανεμιστηρακι ?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Μπορει, αλλα θα χρειαστει μια μικρη ψυκτρα για την εξτρα καταναλωση. Φανι 24βολτ βρισκεις πολυ ευκολα και οικονομικα

----------


## KOKAR

> Εβαλα ενα ακομα τρανζιστορ ισχυος και φουσκωσα ελαφρως/βαρεως τις πιστες εξοδου



την R7 0,47Ωμ δεν την άλλαξες ?

----------


## spirakos

Οχι Κωστα, ο,τι αλλες αλλαγες χρειαστουν σφυριξτε να τις κανω
Μονο το 2ο τρανζιστορ προσθεσα και τις 2 αντιστασεις εκπομπου. Και φυσικα χρειαστηκε να αλλαξει και η διαταξη

----------


## ggr

> την R7 0,47Ωμ δεν την άλλαξες ?



Αυτη γιατι πρεπει να αλλαξει?

----------


## GR_KYROS

Νομίζω η αντίσταση είναι ικανοποιητική εάν μιλάμε για 3Α
Αλλά οι δίοδοι ανόρθωσης θα ήταν απαραίτητο να αντικατασταθούν με γέφυρα όπως εδώ
http://www.smi-elec.com/regulated-po...v--2ma-15a-kit

----------


## spirakos

Πσο θα πρεπει να γινει η αντισταση αν πουμε ως 5Α;
Θα δοκιμασω να στριμωξω και γεφυρα

----------


## GR_KYROS

0.22Ω αλλά 5Α είναι πολλά για αυτήν την πλακέτα, θέλει μεγαλύτερο πυκνωτή, και άλλωστε οι διάδρομοι θα τα αντέξουν ?

----------


## spirakos

Εχω ηδη φουσκωσει τις πιστες αν παρατηρησεις. Ο πυκνωτης ρυθμιζεται

----------


## GR_KYROS

Πρέπει να κάνεις χώρο για κάτι τέτοιο
http://www.kge.ca/en/product/capacit...000uf-50v.html

----------


## Garfield

> Το PCB των Κινέζων σε αρχείο Sprint Layout 6 για εκτύπωση , μετατροπές/αναβαθμίσεις.
> Αν δεν έχουμε το Sprint Layout 6  κατεβάζουμε το viewer . 
> http://www.abacom-online.de/updates/...t60_Viewer.exe 
> Ολο το kit στα 6.5 €   http://www.ebay.com/itm/252518424203...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT 
> 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67235
> 
> ...



1. H συγκεκριμένη πλακέτα που πουλάνε οι Κινέζοι, βασίζεται στην αρχική σχεδίαση του τροφοδοτικού ?? ή έχουν γίνει μετατροπές ??
2. Επίσης η πλακέτα που βρίσκεται μέσα στο zip είναι ακριβώς αυτή που θα αγοράσω από το eBay αν πάρω το kit του τροφοδοτικού ??

----------

takir1 (22-12-16)

----------


## Apostolh

καλησπέρα και καλη χρονια και χρονια πολλα, μια ερωτηση εχω εκτυπωσα το pcb απο http://www.electronics-lab.com/proje...rol-0-002-3-a/ και μου βγηκε ολη ή σελιδα Α4 το σχεδιο για το pcb?

----------


## TSG

> 1. H συγκεκριμένη πλακέτα που πουλάνε οι Κινέζοι, βασίζεται στην αρχική σχεδίαση του τροφοδοτικού ?? ή έχουν γίνει μετατροπές ??
> 2. Επίσης η πλακέτα που βρίσκεται μέσα στο zip είναι ακριβώς αυτή που θα αγοράσω από το eBay αν πάρω το kit του τροφοδοτικού ??



1. Χωρίς να το εχω ψαξει αρκετά , απο οτι βλέπω βασίζεται στο ίδιο κύκλωμα . Εχει διαφορετικά κάποια απο τα εξαρτήματα.
2. Ειναι αντιγραφο της .  Ανέβηκε εδώ για οποιον θελει να κανει  μετατροπές . Για 6-7 ευρω που κοστιζει ολο το κιτ δεν αξιζει 
   απλα να την τυπώσεις μόνος σου αν δεν κανεις μετατροπές. Το κιτ δουλεύει ικανοποιητικά .

----------


## spirakos

Ετοιμο 
Μεγαλυτερος πυκνωτης με 25χιλ. διαμετρο απο 18
Και με γεφυρα 50V / 8A

0-30V 2mA-3A.jpg

----------


## elektronio

> Ετοιμο 
> Μεγαλυτερος πυκνωτης με 25χιλ. διαμετρο απο 18
> Και με γεφυρα 50V / 8A
> 
> 0-30V 2mA-3A.jpg



Θα πρότεινα να μεταφέρεις το βύσμα πιο χαμηλά (όπως το βλέπουμε όρθιο) και να μεταφερθεί ο πυκνωτής επίσης πιο χαμηλά ώστε να γίνει χώρος στην γέφυρα να κεντραριστεί στον ελεύθερο χώρο (που θα δημιουργηθεί) ώστε να μπορεί να μπει από επάνω ψήκτρα.

Επίσης τα τρανζίστορ ισχύος να μην είναι άκρη-άκρη στην ψήκτρα αλλά λίγο πιο μέσα. Τα τουβλάκια μπορούν να σηκωθούν όρθια.

----------


## spirakos

0-30V 2mA-3A.jpg
Τα ισχυος ειναι μια χαρα, ασε που ειναι ταλαιπωρια να μετακινηθουν
Νομιζω δε χρειαζονται επιπλεον αλλαγες
Οποιος θελει τo αρχειo .lay πμ να το στειλω με μαιλ

----------

takir1 (06-01-17)

----------


## Apostolh

> Το αξιόλογο τροφοδοτικό εργαστηρίου με μερικές μετατροπές / προσθήκες
> Οι μετατροπές το καθιστούν αξιόπιστο σε συνεχή λειτουργία 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54637
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54636
> 
> Εδώ παρουσιάζετε η κλασική κατασκευή, με αρκετά προβλήματα σε συνεχή λειτουργίαβ¦.
> http://electronics-lab.com/projects/power/001/



Καλημέρα
Καλημέρα βαγγελη μία ερώτηση το Buzzer είναι 12v ή 24v και θέλω να βάλω και μία ασφάλεια θα την βάλω μετά την ανόρθωση και θα βάλω 3Α ή 4Α?

----------


## GR_KYROS

24ν και 4Α μετά την ανόρθωση

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

παιδια συγνωμη που ''λερώνω'' το θέμα αλλα εχω το εξης προβλημα.
Εχω βρει απο ενα πεταμενο στα σκουπιδια ηχοσυστημα sony  ενα μετασχηματιστη με πολλαπλες εξοδους αλλα αυτη που με ενδιαφερει ειναι η center tapped +-20V εξοδο που εχει. Ο μετασχηματιστης φαινεται πολυ ισχυρος, καθως παρα το οτι ζυγιζει μολις 1300γρμ μπορει και διδει περι τα 100W τον μετρησα εγω με dummy load και στα 30v αποδιδει 3 Α και κατι (ενω στην εισοδο μετρημενο με μετρητη ενεργειας καιει 105W)
To προβλημα που εχω ειναι τα 40V της εξοδο του μετα την ανορθωση χωρις φορτιο. Ειναι υψηλα. Δε θελω να ανοιξω το μετασχηματιστη να αφαιρεσω σπειρες ουτε να χρησιμοποιησω τη μιση εξοδο του γιατι χρειαζομαι την ταση των 30V.
Αυτο που με προβληματιζει ιδιαιτερα ειναι οτι δεν δουλευει σωστα ενας LM7812 που διαχειριζεται την τροφοδοσια ελεγχου του τροφοδοτικου μου και εναν ανεμιστηρα 12V. Κλεινει λογω προστασιας απο την υψηλη ταση εισοδου και δε σηκωνει καθολου ρευμα. Δηλαδη οταν ανοιγω το τροφοδοτικο ξεκιναει κανονικα αναβουν τα λεντ αλλα μολις συνδεω τον ανεμιστηρα που τραβαει μολις 0.2Α μηδενιζεται η ταση εξοδου του 7812 οποτε παει ο ελεγχος και η τροφοδοσια στoυς τελεστικους ενισχυτες του τροφοδοτικου. Υπαρχει καποιος αλλος regulator να μπορει να δεχθει με ευκολια 40V στην εισοδο του?  Ευχαριστω πολύ. Αν θελετε απαντηστε μου σε προσωπικο μήνυμα :Smile:

----------


## spirakos

Απλα χρησιμοποιησε μια βαττικη αντισταση σειρας να φαει τα 10βολτ

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> Απλα χρησιμοποιησε μια βαττικη αντισταση σειρας να φαει τα 10βολτ



Σε ευχαριστω! Αν και ηλπιζα να υπηρχε καποιος regulator για να μην χαλασω την εικονα της πλακετας μου συν το γεγονος οτι αλλαζει η καταναλωση με και χωρις τον ανεμιστηρα απο τα 20ma στα 250+ ma οποτε περιπλεκει το θεμα. Θα το δοκιμασω παντως με 4 αντιστασεις των 220ωμ/1watt παραλληλα και ολες μαζι σε σειρα πριν τον 7812.Ευχαριστω!

----------


## spirakos

Ξεχασα το *TL783*

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> Ξεχασα το *TL783*



Σε ευχαριστώ. Το παραγγειλα ήδη! Μαλλον θα αντικαταστήσει και το lm317 στο τροφοδοτικο που κανει το κύριο regulation (με τη βοηθεια βεβαια των 2N3055) και μέχρι τώρα δουλευε βέβαια αλλα μαλλον στα ορια με τοση ταση εισοδου.

----------


## KOKAR

υπάρχει και αυτη η λυση για οσους βαριούνται να κάνουν αποχαλκωση
άλλωστε τα 6.6€ με δωρεάν τα μεταφορικά το κάνουν πολύ ελκυστικό....
*Durable 0-30V 2mA-3A Adjustable DC Regulated Power Supply DIY Kits*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/252518424203...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

----------


## Diogenis29

Καλησπέρα Βαγγέλη, ειχα και εγω φτιάξει πριν μερικά χρόνια το τροφοδοτικό 30v 3A, προχθές ειδα της αλλαγες που εχεις κανει με τα 2Ν3772 και το BD139 και αποφάσησα να το φτιαξω καλύτερα, μονο που τωρα εχω το εξης προβλημα μολις βραχυκυκλώσω την εξοδο για δευτερόλεπτα μου καιει το BD139 (δεν εχω αλλάξει την δίοδο 1N4148 στην βάση του BD139 με την 1Ν4006 ουτε και το BC548 με το 2ν2222Α παίζει να είναι απο εκεί :Wink: , επίσεις οταν χαμηλώνω το ρέυμα χτυπάει το buzzer χωρίς να εχω κάποιο φορτίο. Please HELP!!!! Σε ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## GR_KYROS

Έχεις ρυθμίσει το carrent ?  (P2)
Με μια γνώστη αντίσταση στην έξοδο που να τραβά 500Ma σε κάποια τάση και ρύθμισε

----------


## xsterg

> Σε ευχαριστω! Αν και ηλπιζα να υπηρχε καποιος regulator για να μην χαλασω την εικονα της πλακετας μου συν το γεγονος οτι αλλαζει η καταναλωση με και χωρις τον ανεμιστηρα απο τα 20ma στα 250+ ma οποτε περιπλεκει το θεμα. Θα το δοκιμασω παντως με 4 αντιστασεις των 220ωμ/1watt παραλληλα και ολες μαζι σε σειρα πριν τον 7812.Ευχαριστω!



και γιατι δεν βαζεις μια 47Ω η μια 56Ω στα 5w και να ησυχασεις?

----------


## Apostolh

Καλησπέρα άλλη μία τελευταία ερώτηση αν κατασκευάσω δύο τροφοδοτικα μπορώ να τα γεφυρωσο οστε να πάρω 0-30 +vcc και 0-30 -vcc?

----------


## spirakos

> Καλησπέρα άλλη μία τελευταία ερώτηση αν κατασκευάσω δύο τροφοδοτικα μπορώ να τα γεφυρωσο οστε να πάρω 0-30 +vcc και 0-30 -vcc?



Αρκει να παιρνουν απο διαφορετικα τυλιγματα και ο κομβος γειωσης να ειναι στην εξοδο

----------


## Apostolh

Αλλο λέω φίλε μου όχι στον μετασχηματιστή αλλά στην έξοδο του εργαστηριακού τροφοδοτικου να περνώ 0 με 30  αρνητική τάση και θετική

----------


## spirakos

> Αλλο λέω φίλε μου όχι στον μετασχηματιστή αλλά στην έξοδο του εργαστηριακού τροφοδοτικου να περνώ 0 με 30  αρνητική τάση και θετική



Ισχυει η ιδια απαντηση. Αν ειναι 2 τελειως διαφορετικα τροφοδοτικα χωρις γειωση τοτε απλα τα βαζεις σε σειρα και γειωνεις τη μεσαια τους ληψη

----------


## selectronic

> Αλλο λέω φίλε μου όχι στον μετασχηματιστή αλλά  στην έξοδο του εργαστηριακού τροφοδοτικου να περνώ 0 με 30  αρνητική  τάση και θετική



Δεν κατάλαβες τι εννοεί ο Σπύρος, _ίσως_ γιατί δεν έχεις καταλάβει τι είναι η Τάση: *διαφορά δυναμικού



*Το Δευτερεύον (τύλιγμα) του μετ/στη είναι "στον αέρα", δηλαδή υπάρχει μία διαφορά δυναμικού πχ 20V στα άκρα του (1-4 ή 1-3) αλλά δεν υπάρχει ακόμα σύνδεση στην Γη.
Ας πούμε ότι στον δεξιό μετ/στη έχουμε 20V μεταξύ 1-3 (άρα έχει "10-0-10" δευτερεύον). Αν συνδέσω την Γη (GND) στο 2, τότε έχουμε θετικό και αρνητικό δυναμικό σε σχέση με την Γη. Αν συνδέσω την Γη στο 1 ή το 3 (δεν υπάρχει διαφορά), τότε θα έχουμε μόνο θετικό ή αρνητικό δυναμικό σε σχέση με Γη όταν θα πάρουμε DC με ανόρθωση.

Στην παρακάτω σύνδεση ο πάνω μετ/στης έχει πχ "2x100V" δευτερεύον (100V μεταξύ 1-2 και 3-4 οπότε 200V μεταξύ 1-4) και έχουμε γειώσει το ένα άκρο του, τότε ο κάτω μετ/στης που έχει πάλι "10-0-10" δευτερεύον, έχει στον σημείο1 200V *σε σχέση με την Γη*, στο 2 έχει 200+10=210V σε σχέση με την Γη και στο 3 έχει 220V *(edit)* εφόσον τα πρωτεύοντα των δύο μετ/στών είναι συνδεδεμένα συμφασικά μεταξύ τους (αλλιώς ο δεύτερος μετ/στης θα έχει 180V στο σημείο 3). Το ξέχασα να το γράψω αυτό γιατί εσύ θα έχεις μόνο ένα μετ/στη και δεν υπάρχει μπέρδεμα.




Τώρα εσύ να έχεις θετική και αρνητική τάση σε σχέση με το "GND" στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού σου. Υποθέτουμε ότι αυτό το "GND" θα είναι ενωμένο με την γείωση, οπότε θες κάτι σαν το παρακάτω:



Αλλά στο κύκλωμα που θες να φτιάξεις εσύ δεν υπάρχει σύνδεση του "GND" με τον μετ/στη, παρεμβάλλεται η R7 που μετράει το ρεύμα εξόδου και άλλα εξαρτήματα από το κομμάτι που φτιάχνει την αρνητική τάση για τους Τελεστικούς, *το οποίο θα αλλάξει* και θα γίνει πολύ πιο απλό αν θα το κάνεις συμμετρικό όπως λες, *(edit)* πχ μόνο με μία Zener και μία αντίσταση αφού μιλάμε για μερικά mA ρεύμα μόνο.
Οπότε η σύνδεση με την γη θα γίνει στην έξοδο του κυκλώματος όπως είπε ο Σπύρος, άρα θες μετ/στη με διπλό δευτερεύον αναγκαστικά, η σύνδεση που εννοεί είναι αυτή με κόκκινο:



Ελπίζω να βοήθησα!

*2ο EDIT: βάζω X στο λάθος σχέδιο*

----------


## spirakos

Γιαννη στο τελευταιο σχεδιο βαλε τα 2 κυκλωματα κανονικα σε σειρα, οχι σαν καθρεπτη
Οπως ειναι τωρα θα παρει +V και πανω και κατω. Απο ακρη σε ακρη 0

Αποστολη...συμφωνα με το τελευταιο σχεδιο (το κατω τουμπα)
Αν γειωθει κεντρο τοτε οι τασεις θα ειναι -V 0 +V 
Αν γειωθει κατω τοτε θα ειναι 0 +V +2V
Αν γειωθει πανω τοτε θα γινει -2V -V 0
Εξαρταται καθαρα που δινεις τη γη σαν αναφορα
Μπορεις να βαλεις 15 τροφοδοτικα σε σειρα και ανολογως ποιο θα βαπτισεις 0 τα υπολοιπα ακολουθουν με τη φυσικη τους θεση

----------

selectronic (01-04-17)

----------


## selectronic

> *Γιαννη στο τελευταιο σχεδιο βαλε τα 2 κυκλωματα κανονικα σε σειρα, οχι σαν καθρεπτη
> Οπως ειναι τωρα θα παρει +V και πανω και κατω. Απο ακρη σε ακρη 0*
> 
> Αποστολη...συμφωνα με το τελευταιο σχεδιο (το κατω τουμπα)
> Αν γειωθει κεντρο τοτε οι τασεις θα ειναι -V 0 +V 
> Αν γειωθει κατω τοτε θα ειναι 0 +V +2V
> Αν γειωθει πανω τοτε θα γινει -2V -V 0
> Εξαρταται καθαρα που δινεις τη γη σαν αναφορα
> Μπορεις να βαλεις 15 τροφοδοτικα σε σειρα και ανολογως ποιο θα βαπτισεις 0 τα υπολοιπα ακολουθουν με τη φυσικη τους θεση



Ωχ δίκιο έχεις, λάθος δικό μου. Τίποτα δεν θα δουλέψει έτσι όπως το έβαλα, ούτε το ρεύμα δεν θα μπορεί να μετρήσει σωστά.

Το σωστό:



Και να μην ξεχάσει ασφάλειες, γείωση σασί, μόνωση των τρανζίστορ από τις ψήκτρες αν είναι όλα σε μία, και ίσως κανένα αναλογικό ή ψηφιακό οργανάκι να δείχνει τουλάχιστον την τάση?

----------


## Apostolh

> Δεν κατάλαβες τι εννοεί ο Σπύρος, _ίσως_ γιατί δεν έχεις καταλάβει τι είναι η Τάση: *διαφορά δυναμικού
> 
> 
> 
> *Το Δευτερεύον (τύλιγμα) του μετ/στη είναι "στον αέρα", δηλαδή υπάρχει μία διαφορά δυναμικού πχ 20V στα άκρα του (1-4 ή 1-3) αλλά δεν υπάρχει ακόμα σύνδεση στην Γη.
> Ας πούμε ότι στον δεξιό μετ/στη έχουμε 20V μεταξύ 1-3 (άρα έχει "10-0-10" δευτερεύον). Αν συνδέσω την Γη (GND) στο 2, τότε έχουμε θετικό και αρνητικό δυναμικό σε σχέση με την Γη. Αν συνδέσω την Γη στο 1 ή το 3 (δεν υπάρχει διαφορά), τότε θα έχουμε μόνο θετικό ή αρνητικό δυναμικό σε σχέση με Γη όταν θα πάρουμε DC με ανόρθωση.
> 
> Στην παρακάτω σύνδεση ο πάνω μετ/στης έχει πχ "2x100V" δευτερεύον (100V μεταξύ 1-2 και 3-4 οπότε 200V μεταξύ 1-4) και έχουμε γειώσει το ένα άκρο του, τότε ο κάτω μετ/στης που έχει πάλι "10-0-10" δευτερεύον, έχει στον σημείο1 200V *σε σχέση με την Γη*, στο 2 έχει 200+10=210V σε σχέση με την Γη και στο 3 έχει 220V *(edit)* εφόσον τα πρωτεύοντα των δύο μετ/στών είναι συνδεδεμένα συμφασικά μεταξύ τους (αλλιώς ο δεύτερος μετ/στης θα έχει 180V στο σημείο 3). Το ξέχασα να το γράψω αυτό γιατί εσύ θα έχεις μόνο ένα μετ/στη και δεν υπάρχει μπέρδεμα.
> 
> ...



Σε ευχαριστώ παρα πολύ με βοήθησες παρα πολύ φιλε  μου

----------


## Apostolh

> Ωχ δίκιο έχεις, λάθος δικό μου. Τίποτα δεν θα δουλέψει έτσι όπως το έβαλα, ούτε το ρεύμα δεν θα μπορεί να μετρήσει σωστά.
> 
> Το σωστό:
> 
> 
> 
> Και να μην ξεχάσει ασφάλειες, γείωση σασί, μόνωση των τρανζίστορ από τις ψήκτρες αν είναι όλα σε μία, και ίσως κανένα αναλογικό ή ψηφιακό οργανάκι να δείχνει τουλάχιστον την τάση?



Δεν μπορω να κανω το κύκλωμα που εκανες εδώ γιαννη και στην εξοδω να βαζω καλοδιω και να το συμετρηκη τροφοδοσια και να εχω και δυο ξεχωριστα τροφοδοτικα?

----------


## selectronic

> Δεν μπορω να κανω το κύκλωμα που εκανες εδώ γιαννη και στην εξοδω να βαζω καλοδιω και να το συμετρηκη τροφοδοσια και να εχω και δυο ξεχωριστα τροφοδοτικα?



Ναι, φυσικά!




Στην ουσία θα έχεις δυο ανεξάρτητα τροφοδοτικά που θα μπορούσαν κάλλιστα να είναι δύο "αγοραστά" τροφοδοτικά (αρκεί να έχουν μετ/στη στην είσοδο οπότε *να είναι απομονωμένα με την γη*) τα οποία μπορείς να ενώσεις μεταξύ τους με διάφορους τρόπους, τους οποίους ανέφερε ο Σπύρος:




> ...
> Αν γειωθει κεντρο τοτε οι τασεις θα ειναι -V 0 +V 
> Αν γειωθει κατω τοτε θα ειναι 0 +V +2V
> Αν γειωθει πανω τοτε θα γινει -2V -V 0
> Εξαρταται καθαρα που δινεις τη γη σαν αναφορα
> Μπορεις να βαλεις 15 τροφοδοτικα σε σειρα και ανολογως ποιο θα βαπτισεις 0 τα υπολοιπα ακολουθουν με τη φυσικη τους θεση...




πχ

----------


## Apostolh

> Ναι, φυσικά!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Στην ουσία θα έχεις δυο ανεξάρτητα τροφοδοτικά που θα μπορούσαν κάλλιστα να είναι δύο "αγοραστά" τροφοδοτικά (αρκεί να έχουν μετ/στη στην είσοδο οπότε *να είναι απομονωμένα με την γη*) τα οποία μπορείς να ενώσεις μεταξύ τους με διάφορους τρόπους, τους οποίους ανέφερε ο Σπύρος:
> 
> 
> 
> πχ



Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου θα το κάνω έτσι που είναι καλύτερο!

----------


## selectronic

Αν δεν έγινα κατανοητός, στην περίπτωσή σου τα παρακάτω είναι όμοια:

Αυτό:







Είναι σαν να έχεις αυτό:




και όπως είπαμε πριν, το πως τα συνδέεις μεταξύ τους καθορίζει την τάση εξόδου που θα έχεις, σε σχέση ή μη με την γη...
Αλλά να ξέρεις ότι το κύκλωμά σου _πρέπει_ *κάπου* να είναι γειωμένο!

----------


## arkoudiaris

τι έννοεις γειωμένο?? Χρησιμοποιώ σε σειρά τροφοδοτικά που η έξοδος τους δεν γειώνεται στο δίκτυο. Γιατί είναι λάθος?

----------


## selectronic

> τι έννοεις γειωμένο?? Χρησιμοποιώ σε σειρά τροφοδοτικά που η έξοδος τους δεν γειώνεται στο δίκτυο. Γιατί είναι λάθος?



Δεν το είπα σωστά:
Η "συσκευή" που θα φτιάξεις *πρέπει* να έχει γειωμένο το σασί της αν αυτό είναι μεταλλικό. Αν είναι όλο, 100% πλαστικό παντού, οι ψύκτρα είναι εσωτερικά κτλ, τότε μπορείς και να βάλεις διπολικό φις για τα 220V, αν και εγώ πάλι θα έβαζα σούκο και θα ένωνα την γη πχ σε μία από τις βίδες που θα στερεώνουν τον μετ/στη.

Η έξοδοι των δύο στην ουσία τροφοδοτικών που θα φτιάξεις *πρέπει* να μην συνδέονται με την γείωση αν θες να αλλάξεις τον τρόπο που θα τα ενώσεις (πάντα σε σειρά) μεταξύ τους σε σχέση με την γή

Και πρόσεξε τι μετ/στη θα χρησιμοποιήσεις, μην είναι ίσα-ίσα σε ισχύ και βράζει σε πλήρες φορτίο!

----------


## Apostolh

Καλημέρα γιαννη λες να πάρω ενα μετασχηματιστή στα 24v με 4Α και στα δύο τυλίγματα?

----------


## selectronic

> Καλημέρα γιαννη λες να πάρω ενα μετασχηματιστή στα 24v με 4Α και στα δύο τυλίγματα?



24V x 4A = 96VA άρα ή βάλεις 2 ξεχωριστούς μετ/στες "24V/100VA" ή έναν με διπλό δευτερεύων στα 200VA.
*Πρόσεξε να έχει δύο ξεχωριστά τυλίγματα το δευτερεύον και όχι ένα με μεσαία λήψη* !!! Εγώ θα το ζήταγα σαν "2x 24V/4A" αλλά ανέφερέ το συγκεκριμένα ότι θες δύο ξεχωριστές εξόδους για να είσαι σίγουρος.

----------


## Apostolh

Καλημέρα και καλό καλοκαίρι σε όλους!
Θα ήθελα λίγο την βοειθεια σας σήμερα το τελιοσα την πλακέτα και την έβαλα να δω αν θα παίξει και δεν παίζει δηλαδή χτυπάει το ηχειακη και στην έξοδο δηνει 0,5v και όταν γυρίσω το ποτενσιόμετρο για το ρεύμα ανάβει κανονικά το λεδ οποίος ξέρει ας βοηθεισει!!

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> Καλημέρα και καλό καλοκαίρι σε όλους!
> Θα ήθελα λίγο την βοειθεια σας σήμερα το τελιοσα την πλακέτα και την έβαλα να δω αν θα παίξει και δεν παίζει δηλαδή χτυπάει το ηχειακη και στην έξοδο δηνει 0,5v και όταν γυρίσω το ποτενσιόμετρο για το ρεύμα ανάβει κανονικά το λεδ οποίος ξέρει ας βοηθεισει!!



To led ειναι στην αρχικη κατασκευη (οπως και το μπαζερ που σοφά προσθεσε στο σχηματικο ο GR_Kyros) δεν ειναι οπτικη ενδειξη κανονικης λειτουργιας, ειναι ενδειξη οτι ενεργοποιειται ο μηχανισμος περιορισμου ρευματος. Ψαξε για βραχυκυκλωμα στην εξοδο, στα τρανζιστορ εξοδου, στο φορτιο σου και υποχρεωτικά ελεγξε την σωστη συνδεση του ποτενσιομετρου ρυθμισης περιορισμου ρευματος καθως αν συνδεθει λαθος ή δεν συνδεθει καθολου ισως περιοριζεται το μεγιστο ρευμα στο 0 οποτε θα ειχες τη συμπεριφορα που περιγραφεις.

Γενικα τωρα καταλαβαινεις οτι μονο εσυ μπορεις να βρεις το σφαλμα το οποιο μπορει να ειναι σχεδον παντου αν αγχωθεις, αλλα με ηρεμια θα το βρεις. Αν βεβαια δεν εχει η πλακετα κατασκευαστικο σφαλμα.

----------


## selectronic

Όπως είπε ο eleCtroAsxetos, το ότι βαράει το buzzer/ανάβει το LED σημαίνει ότι χαμηλώνει η τάση εξόδου του τελεστικού U3 οπότε 1ον άγει το PNP Q3 (BC557 έχει πλέον >0.6V μεταξύ Β-Ε) και έχεις ένδειξη LED/buzzer και 2ον "γειώνει" την μη-αναστρέφουσα είσοδο του U2 (ο οποίος ελένχει την τάση εξόδου) οπότε κατεβαίνει και η τάση εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού.

1) Τσέκαρε ότι είναι όλα σωστά, δεν έχει νόημα να σου πω να ελένξεις μόνο τα 2N3772 ή τον U2/U3, κάνε έναν έλενχο γραμμή-γραμμή στο PCB για να ξέρουμε ότι τουλάχιστον η συνδεσμολογία είναι σωστή. Και *καμία φωτογραφία από την κατασκευή δεν θα έκανε κακό.*
2) Μέτρα την τάση τροφοδοσίας των U2 και U3. Το μέγιστο για τους TL081 είναι 30V μεταξύ των πινς 4 και 7.
3) Μέτρα αν δουλεύει το κύκλωμα παραγωγής αρνητικής τάσης: Μέτρα την τάση στα άκρα της D7 (Zener 5.6V), πρέπει να είναι περίπου -5V (μαύρο του πολύμετρου στην Κάθοδο της Zener).
4) Έλενξε το P2 (pot 10K) και δες τι διαφορά τάσης έχεις ανάμεσα στις δύο εισόδους του U3. Ρίξε και μια ματιά στην τάση πάνω R7, και γιατί όχι βάλε και ένα αμπερόμετρο σε σειρά με την τάση εισόδου, πριν (AC) ή μετά (DC) την γέφυρα για την περίπτωση που όντως για κάποιον λόγο τραβάει μεγάλο ρεύμα το τροφοδοτικό (αν και χλομό IMHO).
5) Αν δεν δουλέψει τίποτα, σήκωσε στον αέρα το ένα ποδαράκι της D9 (1N4148 στο ποδαράκι 3 του U2) ώστε να παρακάμψεις τον περιορισμό ρεύματος και να δεις αν έτσι έχεις τάση στην έξοδο οπότε το πρόβλημα είναι κάπου στο κομμάτι του U3. *ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ! Αν κάτι άλλο φταίει μπορεί να γίνει ζημιά αν περάσει μεγάλο ρεύμα!* Σύνδεσε έναν άλλο, μικρό μετ/στη αν έχεις (ας πούμε από "πακάκι" των μερικών VA), βάλε μία αντίσταση/ασφάλεια/λάμπα σε σειρά με την τάση εισόδου για να περιορίσεις το μέγιστο ρεύμα κάτω από μισό ή ένα Αμπέρ.

Αυτά για αρχή και τα ξαναλέμε  :Smile:

----------


## Apostolh

Βρηκα το λαθος μου ητανε ότι εχω βαλει λαθος τα πατ του 2N2222 τα αλλαξα και επαιξε "κανονικα"  δηλαδή μου εδηνε ταση απο 0,5 μεχρι και 20 με τα πανω απο 20 δεν ανεβενε η ταση  για λιγο και τορα αναβη το λεδ και το ηχειακη χτυπάει μονιμος θα κανω αυτά που μου ειπες *selectronic* και θα επιστρεψω σε μιση ωρα περηπου και θα σου πω και το σχηματικο είναι αυτό και το PCB τα εχω βαλει σε PDF

Σχεδιο.pdfPCB.pdf

----------


## Apostolh

> Όπως είπε ο eleCtroAsxetos, το ότι βαράει το buzzer/ανάβει το LED σημαίνει ότι χαμηλώνει η τάση εξόδου του τελεστικού U3 οπότε 1ον άγει το PNP Q3 (BC557 έχει πλέον >0.6V μεταξύ Β-Ε) και έχεις ένδειξη LED/buzzer και 2ον "γειώνει" την μη-αναστρέφουσα είσοδο του U2 (ο οποίος ελένχει την τάση εξόδου) οπότε κατεβαίνει και η τάση εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού.
> 
> 1) Τσέκαρε ότι είναι όλα σωστά, δεν έχει νόημα να σου πω να ελένξεις μόνο τα 2N3772 ή τον U2/U3, κάνε έναν έλενχο γραμμή-γραμμή στο PCB για να ξέρουμε ότι τουλάχιστον η συνδεσμολογία είναι σωστή. Και *καμία φωτογραφία από την κατασκευή δεν θα έκανε κακό.*
> 2) Μέτρα την τάση τροφοδοσίας των U2 και U3. Το μέγιστο για τους TL081 είναι 30V μεταξύ των πινς 4 και 7.
> 3) Μέτρα αν δουλεύει το κύκλωμα παραγωγής αρνητικής τάσης: Μέτρα την τάση στα άκρα της D7 (Zener 5.6V), πρέπει να είναι περίπου -5V (μαύρο του πολύμετρου στην Κάθοδο της Zener).
> 4) Έλενξε το P2 (pot 10K) και δες τι διαφορά τάσης έχεις ανάμεσα στις δύο εισόδους του U3. Ρίξε και μια ματιά στην τάση πάνω R7, και γιατί όχι βάλε και ένα αμπερόμετρο σε σειρά με την τάση εισόδου, πριν (AC) ή μετά (DC) την γέφυρα για την περίπτωση που όντως για κάποιον λόγο τραβάει μεγάλο ρεύμα το τροφοδοτικό (αν και χλομό IMHO).
> 5) Αν δεν δουλέψει τίποτα, σήκωσε στον αέρα το ένα ποδαράκι της D9 (1N4148 στο ποδαράκι 3 του U2) ώστε να παρακάμψεις τον περιορισμό ρεύματος και να δεις αν έτσι έχεις τάση στην έξοδο οπότε το πρόβλημα είναι κάπου στο κομμάτι του U3. *ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ! Αν κάτι άλλο φταίει μπορεί να γίνει ζημιά αν περάσει μεγάλο ρεύμα!* Σύνδεσε έναν άλλο, μικρό μετ/στη αν έχεις (ας πούμε από "πακάκι" των μερικών VA), βάλε μία αντίσταση/ασφάλεια/λάμπα σε σειρά με την τάση εισόδου για να περιορίσεις το μέγιστο ρεύμα κάτω από μισό ή ένα Αμπέρ.
> 
> Αυτά για αρχή και τα ξαναλέμε



Θα απαντήσω με την σειρά που τα έχεις1). Τα ελεξα όσο μπορούσα και δεν βρησκο αλλά λάθη
2) δεν μου βγάζει καθόλου τάση στα U3 και U2
3)μου έβγαλε -3,7 στην D7
4)στην R7 δεν βγάζει τάση
5) δεν το έκανα

----------


## selectronic

> Θα απαντήσω με την σειρά που τα έχεις1). Τα ελεξα όσο μπορούσα και δεν βρησκο αλλά λάθη
> 2) δεν μου βγάζει καθόλου τάση στα U3 και U2
> 3)μου έβγαλε -3,7 στην D7
> 4)στην R7 δεν βγάζει τάση
> 5) δεν το έκανα



Πως γίνεται να μην έχεις τάση μεταξύ των πιν 4-7 στους τελεστικούς, αφού παίρνουν + από την γέφυρα και οι δύο - στα -5V και ο ένας στα "0V" μετά την R7 ??? Πως σου έβγαλε 20V στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού αφού δεν έχουν τάση οι τελεστικοί ???

 *Spoiler:*       




  

Μήπως υπάρχουν και άλλα λάθη? Η δύο Zener είναι τοποθετημένες σωστά (όπως δείχνει το PCB σου)? Μήπως σου κάηκε η ασφάλεια κάποια στιγμή (και μέχρι να δουλέψει βάλε μία ~1Α)?

Τώρα τι τρανζίστορ εξόδου έχεις πάνω, είναι εντάξει, τα μέτρησες?

Σε ρώτησα τι διαφορά τάσης έχεις στις εισόδους του τελεστικού που ελένχει το ρεύμα (U3 *στο original σχέδιο*), γιατί με ρεύμα εξόδου μηδέν είναι και η τάση πάνω στην R7 (0.47Ω) μηδέν, άρα δεν θα έπρεπε να διεγείρει ο τελεστικός το BC557 και να ανάβει το LED/Buzzer κτλ...
Το pot των 10Κ για το ρεύμα είναι συνδεδεμένο σωστά? Είναι 10ΚΩ?

Η τάση αναφοράς που πρέπει να βγάζει το U1 (πάλι "U1" στο αρχικό σχέδιο) είναι σωστή στα ~5.6V? Μέτρα μεταξύ πιν6 του U1 και - της γέφυρας/C1.

_Εδώ είναι το αρχικό project (ΧΩΡΙΣ τις μετατροπές του GR_KYROS !!!) που εξηγεί πως δουλεύει το κύκλωμα..._

----------


## selectronic

Θα είμαι μακριά από το PC μου το σαββατοκύριακο αυτό, οπότε διάβασε αν θες την λειτουργία του κυκλώματος που έχει στο λινκ που σου έβαλα, δεν υπάρχουν πραγματικά διαφορές με την έκδοση του GR_KYROS στο αρχικό ποστ αυτού του thread: απλώς πρόσθεσε ένα buzzer παράλληλα με το LED και έβαλε πιο ψωμωμένα τρανζίστορ εξόδου.

Αν καταλάβεις το πως δουλεύει το κύκλωμα θα μπορείς να κάνεις κι εσύ μόνος σου troubleshooting για να δεις ποιό είναι το πρόβλημα  :Wink: 
Μην νομίζεις, κι εγώ δεν είμαι κανένας μάστορας της προκοπής  :Lol: 

Άντε, καλό ΣΚ!

----------


## Apostolh

Σε ευχαριστω πολύ  φιλέ μου και ναι εκεί είχα μπει να καταλάβω το πώς λειτουργεί το τροφοδοτικό και κατάφερα και το έφτιαξα παίζει κανονικά βγάζει την τάση από 0 μέχρι και 30,5 τόρα το αμπερόμετρο δεν έχω ιδέα πως να το ηνδεσω για να δω αν δηνει το ρεύμα σωστά έχω πάρει από το ebaynενα ψηφιακό όργανο που μου δειγνη την τάση και το ρεύμα και έχει μόνο τρία καλώδια και δεν ξέρω πως θα βάλω το ρεύμα και καλό σαββατοκύριακο!!

----------


## stratos111

> Σε ευχαριστω πολύ  φιλέ μου και ναι εκεί είχα μπει να καταλάβω το πώς λειτουργεί το τροφοδοτικό και κατάφερα και το έφτιαξα παίζει κανονικά βγάζει την τάση από 0 μέχρι και 30,5 τόρα το αμπερόμετρο δεν έχω ιδέα πως να το ηνδεσω για να δω αν δηνει το ρεύμα σωστά έχω πάρει από το ebaynενα ψηφιακό όργανο που μου δειγνη την τάση και το ρεύμα και έχει μόνο τρία καλώδια και δεν ξέρω πως θα βάλω το ρεύμα και καλό σαββατοκύριακο!!



Καλησπέρα Αποστόλη. Βάλε εδώ το αμπερόμετρο που πήρες, να σου πούμε πως να το συνδέσεις. Είναι απλό.

----------


## GR_KYROS

Αποστόλη προφανώς αυτό το όργανο αγόρασες, έτσι θα το συνδέσεις, και βέβαια παίρνει και τροφοδοσία 5v
http://diyprojects.eu/how-to-wire-di...t-and-ammeter/

----------


## Apostolh

Ναι αυτό πήρα δηλαδή λες ότι το κόκκινο πάει στο σην και το μαύρο στο μυων και μετα περνώ το κόκκινο μαζι με το μπλέ και βάζω το φωρτιω μου αν δεν κάνω λάθος

----------


## elektronio

Επειδή η τροφοδοσία (ανάλογα και με τον μετασχηματιστή) μπορεί να ξεπεράσει τα 30V καλό είναι το οργανάκι να τροφοδοτηθεί μέσω ενός 7824 ή ακόμη καλύτερα μέσω ενός steo down converter σαν αυτόν

----------


## Apostolh

> Επειδή η τροφοδοσία (ανάλογα και με τον μετασχηματιστή) μπορεί να ξεπεράσει τα 30V καλό είναι το οργανάκι να τροφοδοτηθεί μέσω ενός 7824 ή ακόμη καλύτερα μέσω ενός steo down converter σαν αυτόν



Καλημέρα και ναι φιλε μου θα βαλω ένα ξεχωριστω μετασχηματιστη για το οργανακη και για τον ανεμηστηρα που θα βαλω αν ξερεις και μπορεις να βοηθεισης ψαχνω ένα κύκλωμα που αν φταση σε καπια θεμοκρασια η ψυχτρα να μπανει προστα ο ανεμηστηρας?

----------


## elektronio

> Καλημέρα και ναι φιλε μου θα βαλω ένα ξεχωριστω μετασχηματιστη για το οργανακη και για τον ανεμηστηρα που θα βαλω αν ξερεις και μπορεις να βοηθεισης ψαχνω ένα κύκλωμα που αν φταση σε καπια θεμοκρασια η ψυχτρα να μπανει προστα ο ανεμηστηρας?



To κυκλωματάκι που σου έβαλα λινκ μπορεί να τροφοδοτηθεί από τον κύριο μετασχηματιστή παράλληλα με την πλακέτα του τροφοδοτικού και να δώσει χαμηλότερη τάση μόνο στο οργανάκι. Έτσι με λιγότερο από 1 ευρώ αποφεύγεις τον επιπλέον μετασχηματιστή.

Για το ανεμιστήρα θέλεις ένα συγκριτή κάτι σαν αυτό

Υ.Γ.   Η για πιο ανεβασμένη λειτουργία κάτι σαν αυτό

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

Συνδεση ψηφιακου αμπερομετρου ebay
H πρωτη μεθοδος αριστερα στη φωτο ειναι η συνδεση με τροφοδοσια του αμπερομετρου απο την εξοδο του τροφοδοτικου, μη απονωμενη δηλαδη.  Δεν συνισταται.

Η δευτερη μεθοδος συνδεσης ειναι με απομωνομενη τροφοδοσια, μεθοδος που στην τελικη κατασκευη πρεπει να ειναι μονοδρομος για λογους ακριβειας μετρησης.

----------


## Apostolh

δηλαδή αν βαλω 12volt για να λητουργειση το οργανακη και στα χοντρα καλοδια βαλω το Power Supply δεν θα λητουργειση??

----------


## Apostolh

Εγω ετσι λεω ότι θα το βαλω πιο πολύ το κανω να μην εχω καταναλωση στο Power Supply μου για αν χρειαστω καπια στιγμη και τα 3Α 
wiring-cheap-chinese-volt-ammeter1.png

----------


## elektronio

Αποστόλη όταν βάζεις αυτό το οργανάκι ουσιαστικά κατασκευάζεις ένα οικονομικό τροφοδοτικό. Πάνω σε αυτή τη βάση υποθέτω καλό θα ήταν να αποφύγεις ένα δεύτερο μετασχηματιστή για το οργανάκι. Το ρεύμα που απαιτεί το οργανάκι για να λειτουργήσει είναι αρκετά μικρό για να σου λείψει από την λειτουργία του τροφοδοτικού.

----------


## Apostolh

για να το λετε κατι θε ξερετε οποτε οκ δεν θα το κανω ετσι θα το κανω όπως μου ειπατε σας ευχαριστω για την βοήθεια

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> Εγω ετσι λεω ότι θα το βαλω πιο πολύ το κανω να μην εχω καταναλωση στο Power Supply μου για αν χρειαστω καπια στιγμη και τα 3Α 
> wiring-cheap-chinese-volt-ammeter1.png



αυτη η συνδεση ειναι εντελως εντελως λαθος. Αν μιλαμε για το ιδιο αμπεροβολτομετρο με τα 2 χοντρα καλωδια κοκκινο μαυρο πανω δεξια, και τα 3 λεπτα κοκκινο μαυρο κιτρινο. Στα δυο χοντρα πανω δεξια (κοκκινο-μαυρο) πρεπει να περάσει το ρεύμα του φορτιου μας για να διασχυσει το shunt και να μπορέσει να μετρηθει το ρευμα.

ξεχωριστη τροφοδοσια δεν κανουμε για να μην φαμε ρευμα απο το τροφοδοτικο αλλα γιατι πολλα αμπεροβολτομετρα εχουν
1ον μειωμενη ακριβεια οταν υπαρχει κοινη γειωση με το μετρουμενο μεγεθος
2ον....!!! Οταν ριξουμε την ταση εξοδου του τροφοδοτικου μας κατω απο τα 4V...Θα σβηνει το αμπεροβολτομετρο λογω ελλειπους τασης.
 Επειδη γνωριζω οτι υπαρχουν πολλες λαθος διαταξεις συνδεσης στο ιντερνετ για τα συγκεκριμενα αμπεροβολτομετρα, σας ποσταρω τους 2 σωστους τροπους συνδεσης με και χωρις απομονωμενη τροφοδοσια και τελικα βρισκετε μια λαθος συνδεση καπου στο ιντερνετ να ακολουθησετε.

----------


## Apostolh

Δημητρη θα κάνω το δικό σου αλλά πιο από τα δύο θα κάνω το πρώτο και αν μπορείς να το σχεδιάσεις λίγο καλύτερα και να το εξηγήσεις να το καταλάβω αν μπορείς.
Και δημητρη τα δύο καλοδια δεξιά πάνω είναι τα δύο λεπτά για την λητουργεια του οργάνου και τα άλλα τρία είναι τα χοντρά για να πέρνει της μετρησεις! 
Και μια απορία αν το βάλω έτσι όπως μου ειπες πχ εγώ αν στο power supply βάλω να δηνει τασει 1volt πως θα λητουργειση το όργανακη??

----------


## G.POL

γεια σας.
επειδη με ενδιαφερει το θεμα για το συγκεκριμενο οργανακι,
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Useful-Volt...53.m2749.l2649
τελικα πως συνδεεται?
ευχαριστω

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> γεια σας.
> επειδη με ενδιαφερει το θεμα για το συγκεκριμενο οργανακι,
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Useful-Volt...53.m2749.l2649
> τελικα πως συνδεεται?
> ευχαριστω



αυτα τα οργανάκια εχουν μια εξοδο με 2 χοντρα καλωδια συνηθως κοκκινο μπλε ή κοκκινο μαυρο.
και αλλη μια εξοδο τριπλη, με πολυ πιο λεπτα καλωδια συνηθως χρωματος κιτρινο μαυρο κοκκινο. 

Κατ αρχας θα πρεπει να εχεις ξεχωριστη τροφοδοσια λειτουργιας για το οργανακι και να μην εχεις κοινη γειωση με τη κυρια γειωση του τροφοδοτικου-μετασχηματιστη που χρησιμοποιεις. Αυτο θα το πετυχεις ευκολα με ενα μικρο φορτιστη κινητου που θα παρει τροφοδοσια 220V και θα σου δωσει 5V για τη λειτουργια του οργανου. 

Τωρα για τη συνδεση. Με τα καλωδια που σου περιεγραψα. Εστω +DC και -DC οι κυριες εξοδοι του τροφοδοτικου σου, που αν ελειπε το οργανακι θα πηγαιναν απευθειας στις κλεμες. Και +LOAD -LOAD η αρνητικη και θετικη τροφοδοσια του φορτιου σου που οπως καταλαβαινεις πλεον αυτες πανες στις αντιστοιχες κλεμες του τροφοδοτικου. Και +VOLt -Volt οι εξοδος του φορτιστη κινητου που θα χρησιμοποιησεις για να δωσεις ανεξαρτητη τροφοδοσια στο οργανακι.
Το χοντρο μαυρο καλωδιο του οργανου παει στο -DC. To χοντρο κοκκινο του οργανου παει στο -LOAD (ουσιαστικα δηλαδη στην μαυρη κλεμα εξοδου του τροφοδοτικου).
Το +DC παει απευθειας στην κοκκινη κλεμα εξοδου του τροφοδοτικου σου και εκει παει επισης το λεπτο κιτρινο καλωδιο του οργανου.
Τελος στο λεπτο μαυρο και κοκκινο καλωδιο του οργανου συνδεεται η ανεξαρτητη τροφοδοσια +Volt -VOlt απο το φορτιστη κινητου (ή οτι αλλη ανεξαρτητη τροφοδοσια επιλεξεις και εχεις ευκαιρη). Ανεξάρτητη τροφοδοσια μπορεις να παρεις και απο 2ο μικρο μετασχηματιστη 60hz ή απο τον κυριο σου μετασχηματιστη αν αυτος εκτος την κυρια εξοδο υψηλης ισχυος AC εχει και δευτερη εξοδο γαλβανικα απομονωμενη ουσιαστικα δηλαδη ξεχωριστο δευτερευων τυλιγμα χαμηλης ισχυος.

Εφοσον κανεις τη συνδεση σωστα θα αναψει το οργανακι και θα σου δινει ενδειξεις που αρχικα ισως δεν ειναι σωστες. Το οργανακι που εδειξες εχει 2 τριμμερακια για να το φερεις χειροκινητα στις σωστες ενδειξεις τασης ρευματος χρησιμοποιωντας 2 πολυμετρα για να βλεπεις ταυτοχρονα ταση και ρευμα που θα δωσεις σε ενα δοκιμαστικο αξιολογο σχετικα φορτιο πχ 0.5- 1Α.

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

Μου εδωσαν ενα μετασχηματιστη πριν λιγες μερες 24V 3A AC οχι τοροειδη αλλα κανονικο. Δεν ξερω απο που προερχεται. Σκεφτομαι τον βαλω στη θεση ενος μικροτερου μετασχηματιστη που μεχρι τωρα εδινε εισοδο στο τροφοδοτικο του θέματος για προχειρους εργαστηριακους σκοπους και χωρις πολλες απαιτησεις.
Το θέμα ειναι ομως οτι χωρις φορτιο μετραω 27V AC στην μόνη του έξοδο του μετασχηματιστη και με φορτίο 3A με βατικες αντιστασεις πεφτει η ταση στα 23.5V. Με προβληματιζουν τα 27V χωρις φορτιο. Δε θα τσουρουφλισουν τελεστικους ενισχυτες TL082 και διαφορα αλλα εξαρτηματα οταν ανορθωθουν? Βλεπω ο TL082 εχει ορια τροφοδοσιας +-18 βολτ στις πανω κατω τροφοδοσια και 30 βολτ διαφορα δυναμικου μαξ μεταξυ τους. :Confused1: 
Σας ευχαριστω πολυ. Μια απαντηση θα μου ηταν πολυτιμη γιατι επειγομαι να το κατασκευασω.

----------


## chip

Γι αυτό καλό θα ήταν να δοκιμάσεις πρώτα να βάλεις τελεστικούς ενισχυτές με υψηλότερη τάση τροφοδοσίας (MC34082 max +/-22V)

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> Γι αυτό καλό θα ήταν να δοκιμάσεις πρώτα να βάλεις τελεστικούς ενισχυτές με υψηλότερη τάση τροφοδοσίας (MC34082 max +/-22V)



Σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου. Ομως ο συγκεκριμενος ειναι ακριβουτσικος και δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει περιπτωση να τον βρω καν.

----------


## chip

η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχει γίνει κάπως δυσεύρετο και έχει ανέβει η τιμή του....
οπότε βάλε Mc34072 ... οκ... δεν έχει 20 λεπτά το ένα αλλά με 1-1,5 ευρώ πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι και πολύ ακριβό...

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχει γίνει κάπως δυσεύρετο και έχει ανέβει η τιμή του....
> οπότε βάλε Mc34072 ... οκ... δεν έχει 20 λεπτά το ένα αλλά με 1-1,5 ευρώ πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι και πολύ ακριβό...



Τελειωσα σημερα το τροφοδοτικό του θέματος, τελικά δεν το εφτιαξα απο το 0 αλλα προμηθευτηκα το ετοιμο κιτακι απο την ευρωπαικη αποθηκη του μπανγκουντ ξεφτιλα τιμη 5 ευρω και λεω ας ειναι. Ας παρουμε και κατι σχεδον ετοιμο. Το οποιο βεβαια του αλλαξα τα φωτα στις παρεμβασεις, γεφυρωσα καποιες διαδρομες για να αυξησω το ρευμα, εβαλα καθετο pcb οπου πανω εκατσαν 4 πυκνωτες με συνολικη χωρητικοτητα 10000uf.
Το προβλημα με την υψηλη ταση εισοδου που θα ζόριζε τους τελεστικους το ελυσα παρεμβαλλωντας ενα LM317 μεταξυ ανορθωμενης τασης (36V χωρις φορτιο, 29 βολτ με φορτιο 4Α) και θετικης τροφοδοσιας των 3 TL081. Σαν τροφοδοσια επελεξα τα 28V ενω αλλαξα και τη ζενερ που δινει την κυρια ταση αναφορας οποτε τωρα παιρνω ενα ευρος τασης εξοδου 0-26V περιπου 0-3.5Α.

Το τροφοδοτικο ειναι πολυ σταθερο ανεξαρτητως φορτιου η ταση εξοδου ειναι καρφι και εντυπωση μου εκανε οτι μπορει και ελεγχει το ρευμα μεχρι τοσο μικρη τιμη. Εκει που παρατηρησα κατι περιεργο ηταν οταν δοκιμασα να τροφοδοτήσω το παρακατω κυκλωμα ινβερτερ-μετασχηματιστη με 7.5V
inverter_100w_12v-220v_by_ic-4047_irf540.gif

Οταν ξεκινω να το τροφοδοτω φαινεται σα να χαλαει το regulation του τροφοδοτικου και ανεβαινει η ταση στα 9.1V. Παρατηρησα ομως με παλμογραφο οτι μαλλον το κυκλωμα δινει αναδραση θορυβο 10.5V 120hz οποτε μαλλον φταιει το πηνιο  του μετασχηματιστη ε?
Το προβλημα λυνεται οταν το τροφοδοτησω μεσω μιας διοδου UF4007

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Το οποιο βεβαια του αλλαξα τα φωτα στις παρεμβασεις, γεφυρωσα καποιες διαδρομες για να αυξησω το ρευμα, εβαλα καθετο pcb οπου πανω εκατσαν 4 πυκνωτες με συνολικη χωρητικοτητα 10000uf.



Για δώσε μια φωτό της παρέμβασης ... παραμένουμε οφθαλμολάγνοι !!!

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

IMG_0251.jpg
IMG_0255.jpg
Ειναι ακομα φρεσκια η μοντα δεν εχω κανει ακομα τακτοποιηση καλωδιων γιατι εχω σε αναμονη πλακετα με θερμιστορ και LM358 που θα κανει αυτοματο αναμα σβησιμο ανεμιστηρα.
Επισης στην προσωψη εχει μπει διακοπτης 5Α που αποκοπτει το φορτιο χωρις να αφαιρεσουμε τα καλωδια αλλα σκεφτομαι να αλλαξω σε κατι πιο ψαγμενο (λεμε τωρα...) οπου ο διακοπτης δεν θα αποκοπτει αμεσα το φορτιο αλλα θα συνεργαζεται με ενα ρελεδακι 5V επισης σκατζαρισμενο απο αλλη συσκευη. Αυτο βεβαια αργοτερα και αν γινει πρεπει να αλλαξει και το πλακετακι smps γιατι δε θα αρκουν 12V 0.5A για ανεμιστηρα και να οδηγηθει ρελε. Και θελω να ειμαι απομωνομενος απο το διαχειριζομενο φορτιο υποχρεωτικα.
Το κουτι ειναι απο μια πεταμενη αντλια αερα για στρωματα που βρηκα στα σκουπιδια.
Το μικρο τροφοδοτικο 12V-0.5A τροφοδοτει με ανεξαρτητη τροφοδοσια το πανελ του βολτομετρου και τον ανεμιστηρα.
Το heatsink εχει μπει σταθερα στο πανω μερος του κουτιου με λαμακι και βιδα Μ3. Οπως κλεινει το καπακι μπαινει στο κενο αναμεσα σε πυκνωτες και μετασχηματιστη. Εχει κοπει το πανω μερος και εχει μπει τρυπητο που εκοψα απο λαμαρινα υπολογιστη για να διωχνει τον αερα ο ανεμιστηρας. Το heasink-ανεμιστηρας ειναι απο παλιο pentium 2 μαλλον ή 4.
Ο μετασχηματιστης ειναι απο παλιο ηχοσυστημα που ξανατυλιξα εγω τελικα στο δευτερευων με χοντροτερο πηνιοσυρμα και παραπανω αμπερ.
Η πλακετα του μπανγκουντ κοπηκε στους χαλκοδιαδρομους με φαλτσετα σε διαφορα σημεια για να απομονωσω την τροφοδοσια των τελεστικων τους οποιους τροφοδοτησα μεσω του LM317. Σε ενα πλαστικο στηριγμα που ειχα κρατησει απο αλλη συσκευη εκανα μια τρυπα για βιδα μ3 και την βιδωσα πανω στην τρυπα του heatsink του μικρου driver transistor. Απο τη μια μερια του πλαστικου μπηκε η τραπεζα πυκνωτων και απο την αλλη το πλακετακι με το lm317. οπως κλεινει το καπακι μπαινει το heatsink στο κενο αναμεσα σε πυκνωτες και μετασχηματιστη. 
Μενει και η τελικη τακτοποιηση των καλωδιων με ομορφα δεματικουλια για να κλεισει το καπακι μια και καλη και φυσικα να μπουν αλλα 2 τρανζιστορ ιδια που εχω παραγγειλει d1047 γιατι τωρα ειμαι μονο με 1. Ειχα σκοπο να βαλω 3 2ν3055 αλλα ειναι αδυνατον να χωρεσει heatsink 50W για 3 ΤΟ-3 μεσα στο κουτι οποτε αναγκαστικα θα προχωρησω με 3Χ 2SD1047

----------


## DLS 33

Παιδια, να μην ανοιγω νεο θεμα με τροφοδοτικο..
Εχω δει αυτο εδω , 
https://www.olx.ua/obyavlenie/labora...-IDwHLxG.html#     και θελω να το αγορασω.
το ειδα και εδω https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0mwekUTkao

Ομως δεν ξερω  πως να το αγορασω
Αν γνωριζει κανενας ρωσσικα ας πει καμμια πληροφορια...

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Παιδια, να μην ανοιγω νεο θεμα με τροφοδοτικο..
> Εχω δει αυτο εδω , 
> https://www.olx.ua/obyavlenie/labora...-IDwHLxG.html#     και θελω να το αγορασω.
> το ειδα και εδω https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0mwekUTkao
> 
> Ομως δεν ξερω  πως να το αγορασω
> Αν γνωριζει κανενας ρωσσικα ας πει καμμια πληροφορια...



 για δες εδώ θα σου  βγει μεταφρασμένη ;;; https://www.olx.ua/obyavlenie/labora...a-IDwHLxG.html

----------


## BeetleJuice

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68069
> Τα ισχυος ειναι μια χαρα, ασε που ειναι ταλαιπωρια να μετακινηθουν
> Νομιζω δε χρειαζονται επιπλεον αλλαγες
> Οποιος θελει τo αρχειo .lay πμ να το στειλω με μαιλ




υπαρχει ακομα αυτο το Pcb σε μορφη για να σταλει για εκτυπωση σε εργαστηριο (επειδη βλεπω ειναι dual layer)? ειδα οτι ειχες ξεχασει και ενα εξαρτημα σε επομενο ποστ σου.

----------

